# PSYLLIUM HUSK HELP



## Luckystar (May 13, 2009)

Have had C based IBS for about 2 years now. I often don't go at all for a week-10 days and even when i do go, it is incredibly unsatisfactory - no relief whatsoever. ANYWAY...I also have terrible bloating after anything and everything i eat - at the end of EVERY DAY i look about 6 months pregnant. After doing lots of research and after recommendation from the health shop, I am on day two of trying Psyllium Husk. They are in capsule form. I am taking 2, 3 times a day, around half an hour before each meal HOWEVER, i am now feeling *INCREDIBLY *bloated (looking about 7-8 months pregnant now). I am drinking 2 litres + of water a day as recommended but I am just worried that this bloating isnt going to go away. I have read that this can be a side effect of psyllium, i was just hoping it wouldnt happen to me. Has anyone else had this with psyllium? does it pass? Are there any bloat free alternatives?If it's going to be a long term thing i will stop taking them...Very frustrated, thanks in advance x


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Luckystar,Sorry not to be more positive, but you're right, bloating is very common with psyllium husks. You seem to be taking the highest dosage, so maybe try reducing it and then building it up again slowly if necessary? Some people do find them helpful so it's worth a try, but personally I always find they make me feel worse (most things do with me!). My symptoms are very similar to yours, I hardly ever go and when I do it isn't sufficient to make me feel significantly better.Have you tried flaxseed (also known as linseed)? That's generally ok with bloating. The actual seeds are better than the capsules, you just need to make sure you're drinking plenty of water with them (or else soak them in water before you take them). You could also try a magnesium supplement, Normacol (a fibre supplement - ask your gp about this), triphala (I've yet to try this but have some on order) or aloe vera. The good news is there are lots of options - it's just finding something that works that's the hard part!Good luck,Claire.


----------



## Luckystar (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Clare Louise - i had to stop taking the psyllium after 2 days because i felt so uncomfortable and i looked like i was ready to give birth at any moment. I managed some BM yesterday but as usual, unsatisfactory and i still feel quite bloated. I don't think i ever want to see a psyllium husk capsule ever again!I have used linseeds in the past and found them useful and they didn't bloat me- i dont actually know why i stopped - i'm definitely going to buy some from the health shop today. I have some aloe vera capsules which i haven't tried yet, have you used them? I'm worried about adverse effects, similarly to you, everything seems to give me a negative reaction as well!I'm determined to find something that helps! Keep in touch, luckystar xxx


----------



## Industrial (May 2, 2010)

Psyllium is disasterous for alot of IBS'ers including myself. Try and take insoluble fibres - I have had good results with the fibre in the high fibre Kashi brand cereals. The one with the probiotic and the one with the blueberries/cranberries have been great. They are very high in really good fibre (even higher than fibre supplements) but they use a great blend of fibres (but no psylium). Try it, it took a few days to work but stick with it. It won't cure you, but it should help keep things moving and make you feel relieved after a bathroom trip. Kashi fibre cereals worked better for me then every fibre supplement on the market. Oh if that doesn't work try benefibre because it is a vegetable based fibre...again no psylium.


----------



## Luckystar (May 13, 2009)

Thank you industrial - i will look into that. I am actually still painfully bloated since stopping the psyllium 4 days ago. Has anyone tried aloe vera in capsule form? Although i am willing to try supplements from the health shops etc, i think trying to find a natural remedy is better - all the research i do on supplements seem to come with a hefty side effects list which, so far, i seem to be reacting to!I'm going to start back on the linseeds and look into your recommendation. Thanks for your advise xx


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

Industrial said:


> Psyllium is disasterous for alot of IBS'ers including myself. Try and take insoluble fibres - I have had good results with the fibre in the high fibre Kashi brand cereals. The one with the probiotic and the one with the blueberries/cranberries have been great.


That sounds great Industrial, but unfortunately Luckystar and I are in the uk and I'm not sure it's available here? If it is I will definitely give it a try though.Luckystar - sorry to hear you're struggling with the psylllium.







I had the exactly same problem. Aloe Vera didn't give me any bad side effects but it didn't do anything positive either - I couldn't even tell I'd taken it. Definitely worth a try though as everyone's different. Also I meant to ask, have you ever considered colonic irrigation? It's the only thing that's helped me on a long term basis and I find it a life saver, though it is very expensive and you can only have it done so often.


----------



## aloemandy (May 12, 2010)

Hi all,I hope that when you purchased your aloe vera juice you were given advice on building up the dosage over a period of time and what to expect when.If it is a juice drink - check the ingredients to see if it is the first thing listed because juice usually has a lot less than50% aloe. However if you get analoe vera GEL, then this will be around 85-95% pure aloe. This is much more effective but you should not "dive in" at the highest dose.Capsules or tablets are not so effective because they are not as bio-available to the body as a drink, and also you will not get the whole of your digestivetract coated with soothing aloe.Aloe is not a miracle cure, it doesnt cure anything, it just eases symptoms to a lesser or greater degree- when you stop taking it the symptoms will reappear.You should get this complete advice when purchasing aloe vera gel. I am quite happy to give more personal advice if anyone wants to message me.Hope that explains better how Aloe Vera Gel helps, with its anti-viral, anti-spasmodic, and immuno-regulator properties


----------

